# BIOS update



## Sander (24. August 2003)

Wenn ich mein BIOS updaten will erkennt awdflash den Flashtyp der update datei nicht, woran kann das liegen? Ich habe mir das update direkt vom mainboard hersteller gezogen (elitegroup)

 help


----------



## Trinity X (24. August 2003)

*Elitegroup Motherboard flashen*

Hallo,

da du leider nicht sehr viel über deinen Weg bis zu diesem "nicht erkennen der Update-Datei" geschrieben hast, bleiben nur Vermutungen. Deshalb ein paar Fragen:
Welches Motherboard hast du? (Einige Elitegroup Boards verfügen im Bios über eine "Firmware Write-Protect" Funktion, die du natürlich vorher abschalten musst.
Ebenso gibt es Boards, die in die Hardware integrierte Schutzfunktionen gegen das Überschreiben des Bios haben. Sollte dies der Fall sein, sind vor dem Update Jumpersettings notwendig.
Wenn du ein wenig genauer die "Peripherie" deines Problems beschreibst, ist die Hilfe etwas einfacher...

Gruss
Trinity


----------



## Sander (24. August 2003)

hrhr, stimmt, ich hab mich wirklich n bissl kurz gefasst

also, ich hab ein K7VZA 3.2b
nach der firmware protection hab ich im BIOS gesucht(müsste ja bei advanced bios features stehen) aber nich gefunden, also geh ich mal davon aus dass keine vorhanden ist.
Den write protect Jumper auf dem mainboard hab ich auch umgesteckt, also kann es daran auch nich liegen.

nun zum eigentlichen problem:
Ich hab mir ne DOS-Startdisk gemacht, hab das update (vza37.bin) und die awdflash.exe draufgemacht.
Ich starte im dos die awdflash.exe geb den namen des updates an. Dann fragt "es" mich ob unter was es das alte Bios speichern soll. Das Backup wird noch gespeichert und dann kommt die meldung ob es mit "programmieren" weitermachen soll. Wenn ich jez auf yes geh kommt die Meldung "unknown flash type"


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Na, hoffentlich hast du die richtige Version. Ansonsten musst du dich eher an den Board-Hersteller wenden.


----------



## damann (6. Oktober 2003)

*K7VZA Bios-Update*

Ich habe bei meinem K7VZA dieselbe Fehlermeldung erhalten und dieselben Probleme. Auffällig ist, dass das Flash programm beim Start anzeigt "Flash type -". An dieser Stelle steht normalerweise der Typ des BIOS-Chips. Auch bei mir lässt sich das BIOS nicht Flashen, weder mit dem aktuellen BIOS 3.7 noch mit dem Vorgänger 3.6. Ich suche dringend eine Lösung!


----------



## Caliterra (7. Oktober 2003)

Versuchts doch mal mit ner älteren awdflash exe.

Ich habe im Anhang mal eine von mir angehangen mit der habe ich schon so einiges geflasht.

viel Spass


----------



## damann (7. Oktober 2003)

Nach einer langen Suche im Internet die Lösung für das Problem (man glaubt es kaum): 
Der Jumper J5 (CMOS Write Protected) muss auf 2-3 stehen, nicht auf 1-2. Das Handbuch zum Board ist falsch! 
Bei mir klappte das BIOPSD-Update dann ganz normal mit dem aktuellen BIOS 3.7 und dem von Elitegroup angegebenen Flashprogramm awd822a.exe.


----------

